# In 1590, Starving Parisians Ground Human Bones Into Bread



## AlexH (Oct 31, 2018)

There have been some interesting stories in Atlas Obscura's Grave Week.

In 1590, Starving Parisians Ground Human Bones Into Bread
"During a siege, desperation drove people to disinter skeletons from cemeteries."

The Mountaintop Cemeteries Surrounded by Coal Mines

Why England Once Forced Everyone to Be Buried in Wool

History’s Best Strategies for Avoiding Being Buried Alive


----------



## sknox (Nov 25, 2018)

I do wish people would cite sources. Yes he links to a book. Gee thanks. Link to the page number; did your professors not teach you this?  

Lack of citations is even worse with an article that interests me because it gives me to way to follow the author. _Ad fontes!_

*grumble*  *harumph*


----------

